# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Hà nội – suối khoáng kim bôi – hà nội

## quangdulich1987

_Chương trình du lịch năm 2012_
HÀ NỘI – SUỐI KHOÁNG KIM BÔI – HÀ NỘI
_(1 ngày)_
_Hòa Bình là một tỉnh có khá nhiều những suối nước khoáng nóng, những thung lũng hoang sơ huyền bí. Tiêu biểu nổi bật như: Suối nước khoáng Kim Bôi với nguồn nước phun lên ở nhiệt độ 36°C, đủ tiêu chuẩn dùng làm nước uống, để tắm, ngâm mình chữa các bệnh viêm khớp, đường ruột, dạ dày, huyết áp._
*07h30:* Xe và hướng dẫn viên của cty du lịch *Quốc Tế* Anh Quân đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi Hòa Bình. Đến Khu du lịch *suối khoáng Kim Bôi*, Quý khách nhận  vé  tắm khoáng nóng và tự do tắm khoáng.
*11h30:* Quý khách ăn trưa tại nhà hàng Suối khoáng.
*13h00:* Hướng dẫn viên đưa quý khách đi thăm *Bảo tàng không gian văn hóa Mường* - Nơi tái hiện lại toàn bộ không gian văn hóa sống của người Mường, đây là cơ hội để Quý khách có thêm những trải nghiệm thú vị sau những ngày làm việc ở thành phố.
*15:00* Quý khách lên xe ô tô  khởi hành về Hà Nội.về đến Hà Nội kết thúc chương trình kính chào và hẹn gặp lại quý khách.
*GIÁ TRỌN GÓI CHO 01 QUÝ KHÁCH:390.000đ*
*(áp dụng cho đoàn 40 khách trở lên)*
** Giá bao gồm:*
*- Xe ô tô đưa đón quý khách đời mới sang trọng,nước uống trên xe.*
*-  Vé tắm khoáng ,ăn trưa. Bảo hiểm ,hướng dẫn viên.*
_* Giá không bao gồm: Đồ uống trong_  _bữa ăn,thuế VAT…__…._
*Sales - Marketing*
*Nguyễn Minh Quang*
*Email      : * *nguyenminhquang2610@gmail.com** 
 Di động    : 01237964757
 Tex / Fax : 043839 8388/ 38398387*
*CÔNGTY TNHH DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ANH QUÂN - ANH QUÂN TRAVEL*
*Số 8,ngách 3/11,ngõ Chùa Duệ,Nguyễn Khánh Toàn,Quan Hoa, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội.
 websile   : * *www.**anhquantravel.com*
* Email      : * *info@anhquantravel.com*

----------

